# Psoas Injection



## TinaG (Sep 5, 2008)

Does anyone have the correct CPT code for a PSOAS muscle injection done
under fluoro.?


----------



## coderguy1939 (Sep 5, 2008)

What is the DX?  You might look at 20552.


----------



## mbort (Sep 5, 2008)

I agree with Coderguy, the 20552 is for the trigger point muscle injections


----------

